# Suspenders



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a pair coming, never worn them before. Do you wear them? What style?(H, X, Y, etc...)


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m still using a belt. I’m slightly bigger then the average male at 5’10”(thanks Covid)
My Said belt is slightly elastic, easy peasy.
Best belt ever. (I made a thread about it a while back- see “pull your pants up”)
That being said I had an old neighbor Mr. Shaw, I’ve known him since I was a teen, he was an old school, tin knocker..
he passed away recently(in his early 90’s) he was a cute little old guy, that was pretty frail near his end, but he always wore suspenders and a belt, as long as I could remember. His suspenders looked like a yellow tape measure.
I remember going to his place with my daughter to spend some time with him, listens to his stories, to play cards or just talk and have a cup of tea, sometimes we’d help him out with cooking or yard work...
On Halloween, he always gave my daughter a special treat bag with candy, school supplies and a cheque for her education fund for about $25. he was just one of those great guys I’ll never forget.
I always thought that his suspenders were pretty cool, and how I wanted to have them when I get old!
thanks Mr. Shaw, RIP


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

I started wearing them when I carried a toilet bowl across the street to a condo. My drawers dropped to my ankles and my hands were full. From then on it suspenders or bibs.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I guess I wear suspenders of sort. I wear Helly Hansen bib coveralls whenever I'm doing any kind of work.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ken53 said:


> I started wearing them when I carried a toilet bowl across the street to a condo. My drawers dropped to my ankles and my hands were full. From then on it suspenders or bibs.


Hahah


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OldNelly said:


> I guess I wear suspenders of sort. I wear Helly Hansen bib coveralls whenever I'm doing any kind of work.


I wear Carheartt overalls for some jobs, like rough in’s, due to the pockets..
my GF laughs at me, and says “well at least you have a cute butt”..
I’ll take that.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll probably have to switch back to Carhartt coveralls. Canadian Tire bought Helly Hansen a while back, that means the brand will go to schitt.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OldNelly said:


> I'll probably have to switch back to Carhartt coveralls. Canadian Tire bought Helly Hansen a while back, that means the brand will go to schitt.


hahahah.. I hear that


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I don’t have suspenders. Every time I wear my insulated Carhartt bibs to work outside all day, by the end of the day my nipples are chafed. I guess I’ve always assumed that suspenders deliver the same result.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I don’t have suspenders. Every time I wear my insulated Carhartt bibs to work outside all day, by the end of the day my nipples are chafed. I guess I’ve always assumed that suspenders deliver the same result.


Depends on the suspenders and the spacing of your nipples lolz


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I tried wearing duluth trading suspenders. They did hold the pants up better. The style I tried was the kind that snaps on with teeth and I did not like how they tore holes in my pants. I'll try some that hooks on to a belt instead. Oh and since they were metal they wore a hole in my car seat.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to wear them because the cell phone hanging on my pants and
the channel locks in the back pocket seem to pull down on the pants too much
I normally have a pistol in my back pocket while at our office to ward off the addicts
going up and down the street and alley way and it really weighs the pants down...
They work very well unless you roll on one of the back clasps while
laying on your back installing a kitchen faucet

Also after wearing them for a while I noticed how many times an hour I had to pull up
my pants and re-adjust a belt to the point it cut off circulation in my gut.... never thought
of this much but with a belt I was constantly doing this...

suspenders rule


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

lol..the common issue I hear from the suspender wearing group is your fat gut....how about losing the weight and getting healthy instead of making excuses or using suspenders or whatever to hold your pants up????
maybe youll feel better all around.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My dad would wear suspenders on occasion. I remember trying them when I was a kid. Never liked them. I use a gun belt. Paid $80 for it about 10+ years ago, lifetime warranty. Still like new other than the paint on the buckle has wore off.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lol..the common issue I hear from the suspender wearing group is your fat gut....how about losing the weight and getting healthy instead of making excuses or using suspenders or whatever to hold your pants up????
> maybe youll feel better all around.....


Nah you're wrong it's from carrying all those tools in their pockets. Besides we have free health care.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ken53 said:


> Nah you're wrong it's from carrying all those tools in their pockets. Besides we have free health care.


thats what 5 gallon pails or tool bags are for...free health care or not..when you die or worse become disabled from being too fat and cant move or breath would be the incentive to stay or get healthy...Ive seen some fat loads try and do plumbing or carpentry and it takes them forever to move and do anything all along huffing and puffing away trying to breath...


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what 5 gallon pails or tool bags are for...free health care or not..when you die or worse become disabled from being too fat and cant move or breath would be the incentive to stay or get healthy...Ive seen some fat loads try and do plumbing or carpentry and it takes them forever to move and do anything all along huffing and puffing away trying to breath...


You know something I'm in cattle country in this part of Saskatchewan the ranchers are tall and thin they suspenders. Mel told me it was to pull his pants up when he gets off his horse or the tractor. He doesn't weigh more than 170-180 lbs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ken53 said:


> You know something I'm in cattle country in this part of Saskatchewan the ranchers are tall and thin they suspenders. Mel told me it was to pull his pants up when he gets off his horse or the tractor. He doesn't weigh more than 170-180 lbs.


im very active and usually have some weight hanging off my belt, if you get my drift, along with a good amount of keys, cell phone, pocket knife and some other junk..and i never have to keep pulling up my pants or adjust like some of you are decribing..but hey..if you like suspenders then go grab a few pairs...to me they just seem like more work than they are worth..what do you have to do to take a dump?? unsnap them and then they are hanging all over....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im very active and usually have some weight hanging off my belt, if you get my drift, along with a good amount of keys, cell phone, pocket knife and some other junk..and i never have to keep pulling up my pants ............what do you have to do to take a dump?? unsnap them and then they are hanging all over....


I bought some try *because I've lost some weight*, not because I am fat or gained weight. Apparently it was all in my hips because my pants don't stay up like they used to even though I bought new ones for my new size. I find that to keep them up with my belt I have to tighten it too much.

As for pooping, just slide them off your shoulders, no need to unclip them.

I keep A LOT in my pockets. Two 6" channellocks, swiss army knife, flashlight, 36" tape measure, wallet, pens, pencil, markers, screw and nut driver bits, couple hose caps, lighter, pocket of gloves, and a lot of change. Got to be ready for a vending machine when you need a sunkist on a hot day


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im very active and usually have some weight hanging off my belt, if you get my drift, along with a good amount of keys, cell phone, pocket knife and some other junk..and i never have to keep pulling up my pants or adjust like some of you are decribing..but hey..if you like suspenders then go grab a few pairs...to me they just seem like more work than they are worth..what do you have to do to take a dump?? unsnap them and then they are hanging all over....


I dont have any extra weight worth speaking of ....
my ass is sort of flat and their is very little to no bump to keep the belt from
sliding down over it..... that is why the suspenders work best for me....

you must have a fat ass that protrudes far enough out
to work like a door stopper for your belt to keep from sliding over it....
.....


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I don’t have suspenders. Every time I wear my insulated Carhartt bibs to work outside all day, by the end of the day my nipples are chafed. I guess I’ve always assumed that suspenders deliver the same result.


hahah I find this too. The buckles are right in the working spot.
Maybe a padded bra would help, I’m not talking push up or lace, just something to cushion..


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Logtec said:


> hahah I find this too. The buckles are right in the working spot.
> Maybe a padded bra would help, I’m not talking push up or lace, just something to cushion..


Yes!!! A man-zier would be great to protect my nipples. It would definitely have to be plaid with matching banana hammock.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Yes!!! A *man-zier* would be great to protect my nipples. It would definitely have to be plaid with matching banana hammock.



I think you mean a BRO!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I bought some try *because I've lost some weight*, not because I am fat or gained weight. Apparently it was all in my hips because my pants don't stay up like they used to even though I bought new ones for my new size. I find that to keep them up with my belt I have to tighten it too much.
> 
> As for pooping, just slide them off your shoulders, no need to unclip them.
> 
> ...


I think I still have you beat for weight in pockets and on belt by a bit more...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I dont have any extra weight worth speaking of ....
> my ass is sort of flat and their is very little to no bump to keep the belt from
> sliding down over it..... that is why the suspenders work best for me....
> 
> ...


must be my sexy azz hips that keep my belt from sliding down..lmao...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I moved the gun chit chat here.









Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum







www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think I still have you beat for weight in pockets and on belt by a bit more...


Probably, I don't carry my keys on me. I used to have a couple tool pouches on my belt but that doesn't work for crawlspaces and I got sick of taking them off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Probably, I don't carry my keys on me. I used to have a couple tool pouches on my belt but that doesn't work for crawlspaces and I got sick of taking them off.


when I go into crawl spaces where I have to crawl, I take everything out of my pockets so I dont have to crawl around looking for all the crap that fell out...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when I go into crawl spaces where I have to crawl, I take everything out of my pockets so I dont have to crawl around looking for all the crap that fell out...


I do the same, especially my phone. I have a shallow tote for the tools and what ever material I need. Doesn’t always work though....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Probably, I don't carry my keys on me. I used to have a couple tool pouches on my belt but that doesn't work for crawlspaces and I got sick of taking them off.


I use to have a small tool holster that was perfect for a smaller pair of channel locks and a 6 in 1. Menards carried it, but they don’t anymore.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when I go into crawl spaces where I have to crawl, I take everything out of my pockets so I dont have to crawl around looking for all the crap that fell out...


I still do that, just don't need to take off my belt and stuff. Also, there's a lot of other spaces I squeeze into where I don't have to worry about stuff falling out but the pouches would get in the way. Like doing the upside down tango to change a faucet.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I use to have a small tool holster that was perfect for a smaller pair of channel locks and a 6 in 1. Menards carried it, but they don’t anymore.


Make one. Go to a hobby store and get a bag of scrap leather. The tooling leather you can just use pop rivets with washers. Or you could also get a "handy-stitch" sewing awl for lighter leather. Making stuff from leather is so easy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Make one. Go to a hobby store and get a bag of scrap leather. The tooling leather you can just use pop rivets with washers. Or you could also get a "handy-stitch" sewing awl for lighter leather. Making stuff from leather is so easy.


I bought some of that plastic stuff and rivets that you make a holster out of.... just haven’t gotten around to it. Been busy making a cane for my master in my spare time. Found the perfect young oak(?) with a perfect cane handle from a defect last time up north to winterize. It’s been about a 12 hour project so far.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

I am retired now, I wore bibs every day for 30 years, Still do
I also wear suspenders.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Frodo said:


> I am retired now, I wore bibs every day for 30 years, Still do
> I also wear suspenders.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> I bought some of that plastic stuff and rivets that you make a holster out of.... just haven’t gotten around to it. Been busy making a cane for my master in my spare time. Found the perfect young oak(?) with a perfect cane handle from a defect last time up north to winterize. It’s been about a 12 hour project so far.


I hate to hear that [kydex] I do leather work. BUT, I am new here so It would not be a good idea for me to suggest yo get one from me. Mod might get upset and slap my pee pee

HI!! I am frodo..


















Tango said:


> GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION
> 
> 
> In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...
> ...


Taken care of Tango. Thank you for setting me straight..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> I hate to hear that [kydex] I do leather work. BUT, I am new here so It would not be a good idea for me to suggest yo get one from me. Mod might get upset and slap my pee pee
> 
> HI!! I am frodo..
> View attachment 128642
> ...


if anyone is talking about a holster, there is only 1 tool that needs to go into it..and it aint no dam channel locks..me personally is a .45acp tool....


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if anyone is talking about a holster, there is only 1 tool that needs to go into it..and it aint no dam channel locks..me personally is a .45acp tool....


I made a cowboy rig for a fella, I needed his pee shooter to wet form the holster
I snuck a picture of it. colt 45 sa with a 2 tone seracote and a sweet trigger job. smooth as a baby butt








His rig


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> I made a cowboy rig for a fella, I needed his pee shooter to wet form the holster
> I snuck a picture of it. colt 45 sa with a 2 tone seracote and a sweet trigger job. smooth as a baby butt
> View attachment 128673
> 
> ...


thats nice looking..


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats nice looking..


Thanks, I enjoy leather work
A purse I made for my wife


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> Thanks, I enjoy leather work
> A purse I made for my wife
> 
> View attachment 128680


I know its an owl..but.....with a little imagination..it aint...lmao...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I know its an owl..but.....with a little imagination..it aint...lmao...


You are a sick puppy. I think I like you


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I know its an owl..but.....with a little imagination..it aint...lmao...


My thoughts exactly, Boob owl!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> My thoughts exactly, Boob owl!!


boob owl and croch in the middle....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> You are a sick puppy. I think I like you
> 
> View attachment 128683


thats what my therapist says, after I bend her over the couch and give her some....


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what my therapist says, after I bend her over the couch and give her some....


A tongue lashing?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> A tongue lashing?


that too....as long as there aint no dead fish smell.....lmao...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Frodo said:


> You are a sick puppy. I think I like you
> 
> View attachment 128683


Just wait till you get to 100 posts.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> Just wait till you get to 100 posts.


electric mixer? gift cert to jack in the box? anticipation is killing me


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Here is a belt i made for a guy, it hides a very sharp blade, the buckle is right there also
so when the wand beeps on the metal detector, it is perceived as the buckle and he is waved through
He works in a hospital


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> electric mixer? gift cert to jack in the box? anticipation is killing me


just have a thick skin..dont be a snowflake like some others on here...they have to run to their safe place with finger paints and crayons...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just have a thick skin..dont be a snowflake like some others on here...they have to run to their safe place with finger paints and crayons...




















oh...and a fatty i smoked, hamburger peperoni, cream cheese, cheddar cheese and lipton onion soup mix


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> View attachment 128778
> 
> View attachment 128779
> 
> ...


you should be making lots of leather goodies for the BDSM crowd.....


----------

